# Marlin 1895



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Any thoughts about the Marlin 1895 in 45/70 in various configurations, especially the stainless steel models with 18.5" barrel, but other variations as well?

Also, how about Marlin quality. Has it recovered any of its former glory, or is it still too hit-and-miss as it was just before and just after the sale to Remington?

Thanks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Good solid guns. I've handled plenty of them down at the store. I haven't seen any quality control issues with the new ones. The ones from '07-'08 or so are a different story. I wouldn't hesitate to get one of the new ones.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i know where a really nice stainless version is, i believe the alaskan model, for cheap. guy needs cash and is letting it go for a pretty good deal in my opinion. if you'd like, i can get you more info


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Check it over carefully. The last ones I looked at, 2 years ago, had misaligned barrels. You could look down the barrel, through the sights, and it was obvious the alignment was a few degrees off. This was on multiple new rifles at a gun shop.
I ended up finally giving up on the "Remlins", and went with a true JM rifle with ported barrel.
I have heard the quality has improved since. Just make sure you are getting a newer production gun. Check out this article:
http://fortyfiveseventy.com/2013/12/31/new-marlins-quality-improved/


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

We bought the stainless/black laminate version in 45-70 for my stepdad last year. It shoots great and looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know about the 45/70 however, I own one in 45 Colt that is a great shooter.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been handling them and the moment I have money to spare I'd buy one. Frankly, I like the standard 22 inch barrel more in terms of comfort and handling. I can't imagine any creature withstanding more than a couple of 405 grain hardcast slugs. I know there is an xlr with an even longer 24inch barrel and it stainless/laminated.

With that said I've picked up the 18.5 inch stainless guide you're talking about, and it seems like a nice compact alternative. I just kind of like a little more length.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great cartridge. i had a .45-70 for years. shot several deer and a hog with it. nothing took a step. was a single shot though. Dave Petzal made some comment about the marlin guide being so accurate it was like a sumo wrestler that could do ballet.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Any more comments about the Marlin 45-70 rifles?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Buy one and enjoy it . I have one it's the guide version with the larger loop lever and absolutely love it..


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i think i may have come across another good deal @mass. trying to get the contact info on it and ill let you know


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I just won a "buy it now" listing on Gunbroker.com for a Marlin 1895SBL.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Cowboy model with the 26" octogon barrel and really like it. I have not used it for hunting yet and just put a tang sight on it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Any suggestions on a good sling, one that is not too expensive?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am thinking a wide, all leather sling with a buck deer engraved onto a background of light blue, hand stitched with red 1/8" suede lacing around the edges.
Either that or a 1" military style, oil-tanned with metal frogs.


----------

